# AZ getting hit hard right now



## jmacn (Nov 20, 2010)

It's pooping in Flagstaff, and the gauges are all starting to spike! With more precip to come, it's a safe bet that there will be boating options galore in AZ this week. Hope some of you can get some!


----------



## mooregoals (Mar 3, 2014)

*Have A Salt River Permit for 3-11 launch- looking for rafters*

I have a launch for 3/11- water and weather looking good- 5 of my buddies bailed on me for this trip. Looking for anyone who is experienced and wants to go.


Call me- 575-590-1432 Eric Moore


----------



## Mr French (Aug 21, 2013)

Was a great week in AZ with this last storm! Was able to hop on some true gems like Upper Rattlesnake, Burro Creek, Santa Maria, Upper Oak Creek at 3000+, Beaver Creek... 4 days straight of AZ class tree boating. Got some pics and vids up on my facebook page since I can't upload vids to this site from my phone (don't own a computer or have the interwebs). Feel free to try and befriend me on the facecrack and check out the river porn, not much but it's something...

Michael Mijuskovic


----------

